
PHPSandbox – An Online code sandbox for PHP with Composer support - bosunski
https://phpsandbox.io
======
conradfr
Seems pretty good.

I think a feedback or visual indicator on the refresh button would be good,
because with the "standard" notebook the pre-written code does not print
anything and I was not sure it was working until I looked at the code and put
an "else {}".

Also a Symfony notebook would be great!

~~~
bosunski
Glad you checked it out and thanks for the feedback. I'll surely look into
adding a feedback. Also, ability to add symfony notebooks is coming soon.

Thanks once again.

------
aszen
Pretty nice, while selecting the package the select version drop down
placeholder is not fully visible and I am not sure what happens after
installing a package, is the package auto loaded? How can i import an
installed package

~~~
bosunski
If you're in an Interactive notebook, the package is auto-loaded. For Standard
notebooks you need to do 'require vendor/autoload.php' yourself to use the
package. In a Laravel notebook it is not necessary.

